# insect repelling?



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Is this an actual room with a door? I ask because a crawl space, too me, is like a mini-basement with very low head room.

If this is a room that has a door that can be closed, then I suggest the yellow, rubbery insect strips that you can hang from a hook. The active ingredient will be something like Vapona, Dichlorvos, DDVP. The insecticide is time released into the space. You don't want the air to change too much when using these as it would dilute their effect. Change them as required by the label. If no door on the room, you could hang a shower curtain, blanket, etc. 

They can be bought at farm supply stores, hardware stores, etc.


----------



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> Is this an actual room with a door? I ask because a crawl space, too me, is like a mini-basement with very low head room.
> 
> If this is a room that has a door that can be closed, then I suggest the yellow, rubbery insect strips that you can hang from a hook. The active ingredient will be something like Vapona, Dichlorvos, DDVP. The insecticide is time released into the space. You don't want the air to change too much when using these as it would dilute their effect. Change them as required by the label. If no door on the room, you could hang a shower curtain, blanket, etc.
> 
> They can be bought at farm supply stores, hardware stores, etc.


Thanks. I just checked with home depot and they don't carry it. It's a farm specific item then?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Our local HD and Lowes carry it under the "Hot Shot" brand. 
Active ingredient: Dichlorvos


----------

